# Shed Wiring



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You can run NM exposed in a residential setting barring the list in 334 of items. But it can't be exposed to damage. That's the kicker. In WA that means you have to get it into the over head first in conduit or other method. Attics, crawls are allowed per NEC.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

So is the shed a residence?  Most inspectors and the new 2011 NEC calls out in a few areas residence and the associated buildings. So keep the NM run to the studs-- no drilling across, and you should be fine.


----------

